# Fenders on Madone 9 Series?



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone managed to use fenders on the new Madone? The rain is about to start and I'm hoping someone out there can hook me up with a reference for fenders that will fit.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ass Saver


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Corey213 said:


> Ass Saver


I meant real fenders. Most importantly something for the front to keep me from getting pelted in the face.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Madone 9 will be very difficult to fit a full fender on. About the only thing I can think of is the SKS Racer Blade Long. I have a set of Crud 2's from my previous bike, but there's no way to attach at the fork crown or seatstay bridge because of the proprietary brakes. 

You should do like most Madone owners who ride in bad weather and use a different bike for bad weather. ;-)


----------

